# Seeking dry erase board with one-inch grid



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been looking everywhere online for a dry erase white board that has already been marked with one-inch squares.  As you can probably guess, I am going to use this as a map for my D&D3.5 games.

I've found plenty such boards online.  The problem is that all of them have been magnetic (which I don't need) and are thus priced in the hundred of dollars.

Does anyone know where I can find a simple, non-magnetic dry erase board with a one-inch grid?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 18, 2007)

Not a "board" but Tact-Tiles are superior to a board because of the modularity. . .


----------



## smootrk (Jun 18, 2007)

Get a blank white board, then use black pin-striping (tape) to apply a grid.  A little work but you can save a lot this way... and if the tape wears, you can always redo periodically.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 18, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Get a blank white board, then use black pin-striping (tape) to apply a grid.  A little work but you can save a lot this way... and if the tape wears, you can always redo periodically.




That's what I did a few years back. Ended up donating it to my (ex) group when I moved interstate. It was good working in an office store back then!


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

I've read about using tape and scoring a whiteboard with an exacto knife or other sharp instrument, but honestly I am not very crafty.  I can barely draw a straight line honestly, which is why I'm looking for something pre-fab.

Thanks for the suggestions!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Rel (Jun 18, 2007)

For about 15 bucks you can get a pad of 50 sheets of 24" x 36" paper with 1" grid on it from the local office store.  I've found this to be a great solution in that you can prepare maps in advance if you want and also if the PC's ever revisit a location then you can just whip out that map again.


----------



## wolff96 (Jun 18, 2007)

The other option is to head down to your local hardware store and pick up a sheet of bathroom surfacing.  The material works almost exactly like dry-erase and a big sheet *might* run as high as $10.  Usually they're cheaper.

A T-square and an exacto knife (and a couple of hours of elbow grease) will produce a board of the exact dimensions you want.

I managed to procure an old table (6' x 4' approximately) from a garage sale and super-glued the bathroom-board to it.  We now have a full-table whiteboard with a 1" grid.

Note on the bathroom-surfacing:  Some markers will occasionally ghost just a bit.  It's handy to keep a bathroom cleaner on hand for this -- cleaning once every couple of sessions will keep anything from being visible.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 18, 2007)

Tact-tiles: there is no substitute.


----------



## francisca (Jun 18, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Not a "board" but Tact-Tiles are superior to a board because of the modularity. . .



Too bad they've temporarily sold out for a long time.

I'd go with the easel pad, myself.  You should be able to do better than $15 per pad, though. I think I paid less than $20 for a 2 pack of 24x30 1" grid pads a few years ago.



> I've read about using tape and scoring a whiteboard with an exacto knife or other sharp instrument, but honestly I am not very crafty. I can barely draw a straight line honestly, which is why I'm looking for something pre-fab.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! Keep em coming!




How about one of the members of your gaming group?  Can they manage a straight line?


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

francisca said:
			
		

> Too bad they've temporarily sold out for a long time.
> 
> I'd go with the easel pad, myself.  You should be able to do better than $15 per pad, though. I think I paid less than $20 for a 2 pack of 24x30 1" grid pads a few years ago.
> 
> ...




Thanks for all the suggestions!  I've definitely got some options, it seems.

I like the idea of a big ol' pad of paper.  It brings back good nostalgiac feelings of when I used to doodle maps on graph paper back in junior high.  Is that what the gridded paper is called, easel paper?  Hmmm.

I'll see if any of my players wants to try to grid my whiteboard.  Certainly at least one of them should have a steady hand....

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## maddman75 (Jun 18, 2007)

This is what I do.

Go down to Wal Mart or wherever and get a 24" x 36" poster frame.  Should cost about $10.  Take out the paper insert that it comes with and turn it over.  Using a yardstick, draw your 1" grid with a light pencil.  Put the paper back into the poster from and there you go.  Cheap, large, and durable.  And if something happens to it, it only costs $10 to replace.


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 18, 2007)

I third the easel pad nomination.  We also picked up a handful of colourful Crayola markers to go with it.  Being able to prep several re-usable maps in advance is awesome.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 18, 2007)

Cheap Tact-Tile alternative...

Print out a one-inch grid on 8 1/2 x 11 inch sheets of overhead projector transparencies.  Three hole punch them and keep them in a binder.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> This is what I do.
> 
> Go down to Wal Mart or wherever and get a 24" x 36" poster frame.  Should cost about $10.  Take out the paper insert that it comes with and turn it over.  Using a yardstick, draw your 1" grid with a light pencil.  Put the paper back into the poster from and there you go.  Cheap, large, and durable.  And if something happens to it, it only costs $10 to replace.




Brilliant!

*lighbulb goes on*

Or I could buy one of those easal pads that are gridded and 24x37 and stick one of the sheets in there!

Yay!


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Jun 18, 2007)

You can use an acrylic cover like this to also use blown up maps, detailed tiles, or PDF maps without messing them up. If these don't come with a grid, you can add one to the underside of the acrylic sheet.


----------



## Nareau (Jun 18, 2007)

There was a similar thread over on CM.  Here's what I found and posted over there:



			
				The Universe said:
			
		

> 2. Acquiring a gridded dry-erase "white board" to use as a table surface. Easy to use, but I have *no idea* where I would acquire such a thing...especially not one with 1" squares or hexes.




You would acquire one here.  You could get one elsewhere, but it looks like other comparable things are $500-800.

Nareau

Edit:  You might also check out these.  I'm not sure how "subtle" the grid is, or how large the spaces are, though.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

Nareau said:
			
		

> There was a similar thread over on CM.  Here's what I found and posted over there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome!  My options overfloweth!


----------



## francisca (Jun 18, 2007)

Jondor_Battlehammer said:
			
		

> You can use an acrylic cover like this to also use blown up maps, detailed tiles, or PDF maps without messing them up. If these don't come with a grid, you can add one to the underside of the acrylic sheet.



Yep, a sheet of plexi/acrylic is used by all sorts of wargamers who play game that come w/out mounted maps.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 18, 2007)

I picked up a magnetic dry-erase board at Costco for about $20. While it didn't have a lined grid it did have a dot every inch (think of the dots at the corners of the square.) This board came with several markers, eraser, and bottle of cleaner. This board replaced my MegaMat about 2 years ago.
I just found the manufacturer's site.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 18, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I picked up a magnetic dry-erase board at Costco for about $20. While it didn't have a lined grid it did have a dot every inch (think of the dots at the corners of the square.) This board came with several markers, eraser, and bottle of cleaner. This board replaced my MegaMat about 2 years ago.



How big is that board?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 18, 2007)

I added a link. It's 24"x36".
I actually bought 2, one I stripped from the frame and use as a battlemat, the other is on the wall behind the DM for initiative and notes.
Here is the site again.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I picked up a magnetic dry-erase board at Costco for about $20. While it didn't have a lined grid it did have a dot every inch (think of the dots at the corners of the square.) This board came with several markers, eraser, and bottle of cleaner. This board replaced my MegaMat about 2 years ago.
> I just found the manufacturer's site.




Oooh this is very promising indeed!

So you have had no problems with people seeing the little dots?  I can't really see them in the sample pics.  Can you provide a picture of your own?

How hard was it to strip from the frame?

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## bytor4232 (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is my battle grid:

1. Get 50 sheet protectors
2. Go to your office supply store and get a giant pad of 1" graph paper
3. Cut paper into 8 x 22 pieces
4. Fold in half (two sided 8x11) and stick them in the sheet protectors
5. Store in a 3 ring binder

You will need a lot of them, because they don't erase easily.  A whiteboard eraser and whiteboard cleaner cleans them pretty easily after every session.  In a pinch, you can erase some of them with tissue if you run out.

In total, I spent less than 25 bucks on this, and even gave some of the sheets to the second DM in my group for his campaign.  You can make an infinately sprawling dungeon pretty easily and cheaply with this method.


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 18, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I picked up a magnetic dry-erase board at Costco for about $20. While it didn't have a lined grid it did have a dot every inch (think of the dots at the corners of the square.) This board came with several markers, eraser, and bottle of cleaner. This board replaced my MegaMat about 2 years ago.
> I just found the manufacturer's site.




I have a couple of these and they work like a charm. The little magnetic "push-pins" work great for miscellaneous markers. The dots are noticeable enough to easily draw in walls and other boundaries, but not so overwhelming that they distract or confuse.

Good luck!


----------



## chaotix42 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^ Oh, they're really that good? I'm in the same boat as Wolfspider, so maybe I'll pick a couple up myself!


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

Tamlyn said:
			
		

> I have a couple of these and they work like a charm. The little magnetic "push-pins" work great for miscellaneous markers. The dots are noticeable enough to easily draw in walls and other boundaries, but not so overwhelming that they distract or confuse.
> 
> Good luck!




I'm really thinking that this board is the way to go, but my one concern is the dots.  Are they noticable from a couple feet away so that my players will be able to eyeball ranges and such about as well as with the fully gridded squares?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 18, 2007)

We have no trouble seeing the dots, but we all sit around the dining room table, and the light is good.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 18, 2007)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> Oooh this is very promising indeed!
> 
> So you have had no problems with people seeing the little dots?  I can't really see them in the sample pics.  Can you provide a picture of your own?
> 
> ...



 Stripping from the frame took just a couple minutes and a screwdriver. Actually, I then stripped the fiberboard backing off, but would not do it again. The board now has thousands of tiny dents in it from rolling the dice on it, but they don't interfere with sighting or cleanup or anything.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 18, 2007)

Another option: a White Board Calendar .

I got one from my local office supply store. It is 14" x 10.5" and pre-printed with one inch squares for the days of the month. It's not very big, only 7 squares by 5, but it's useful for small-scale tactical situations as well as quick drawings and initiative.

I also recommend the flip chart/easel/paper grid. I use colored markers on mine and have been able to pre-draw some elaborate geography in past campaigns.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We have no trouble seeing the dots, but we all sit around the dining room table, and the light is good.




Well, I think I'll give it a try then, along with some of that easel grid paper stuff. :-D

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## thalmin (Jun 18, 2007)

Of course the Flip-Mat from Paizo may be just what you need. It is inexpensive ($12.99), very portable (folds to 8x10, opens to 24x30), and is usable with wet erase, dry erase, and permanent markers (clean the last with alcohol.) The original Flip-Mat has 1" squares on one side, 1" hexes on the other.

And it's available at your FLGS.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

francisca said:
			
		

> Too bad they've temporarily sold out for a long time.




The Tact-tiles are pretty darn cool too.  

How long have they been unable to find a manufacturer?


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 18, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Of course the Flip-Mat from Paizo may be just what you need. It is inexpensive ($12.99), very portable (folds to 8x10, opens to 24x30), and is usable with wet erase, dry erase, and permanent markers (clean the last with alcohol.) The original Flip-Mat has 1" squares on one side, 1" hexes on the other.
> 
> And it's available at your FLGS.




I have a Battle Mat from Crystal Caste.  However, the first time I used it, there was ghosting very obviously left on the map, even though I used pens from the same company specially made for the mat.  Grrr.

I'll have to check out this Flip-mat....


----------



## Capellan (Jun 18, 2007)

The Flip-mats are very good.  I have two, and get considerable use from them.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 18, 2007)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> Brilliant!
> 
> *lighbulb goes on*
> 
> ...




You're money baby and you don't even know it!

That is what our group does and it's aces.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 19, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> ...and permanent markers (clean the last with alcohol.)




That's nifty...


----------



## MerricB (Jun 19, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Of course the Flip-Mat from Paizo may be just what you need. It is inexpensive ($12.99), very portable (folds to 8x10, opens to 24x30), and is usable with wet erase, dry erase, and permanent markers (clean the last with alcohol.) The original Flip-Mat has 1" squares on one side, 1" hexes on the other.
> 
> And it's available at your FLGS.




I got one of these on the weekend. They're really, really good. We didn't actually use it during the last game - instead using dungeon tiles - but it'll come in very handy. It's a much better size for our table.

Well, we didn't use it for mapping. Instead, I kept drawing silly pictures on it and displaying them to the players. 

Cheers!


----------



## hexgrid (Jun 19, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Of course the Flip-Mat from Paizo may be just what you need. It is inexpensive ($12.99), very portable (folds to 8x10, opens to 24x30), and is usable with wet erase, dry erase, and permanent markers (clean the last with alcohol.) The original Flip-Mat has 1" squares on one side, 1" hexes on the other.
> 
> And it's available at your FLGS.




And is guaranteed to never lay completely flat!

Mine don't, at least.


----------



## MerricB (Jun 19, 2007)

hexgrid said:
			
		

> And is guaranteed to never lay completely flat!
> 
> Mine don't, at least.




Mine gets pretty close - I just fold it the other way and it settles down a lot.

Cheers!


----------



## Drowbane (Jun 19, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Not a "board" but Tact-Tiles are superior to a board because of the modularity. . .



Tact-tiles are absolutely the best battle-mat available... except that they're not currently available!  They've been sold-out for over a year now.


----------



## phindar (Jun 19, 2007)

I picked up a 8'x4' sheet of white panelling at my local DIY for about 12 bucks.  Its basically a sheet of MDF with one side coated in a white plastic that seems fairly resistant to all forms of markers.  I attached it to a piece of plywood and put some looted folding table legs for it, and now I'm waiting to take it to one of my fellow player's dens so we can try it out.  There's no grid (which I actually prefer), but if you needed one you could put one on it.  Either way, _12 bucks_.


----------



## Frost (Jun 20, 2007)

As others have mentioned, I went the $11.00 tileboard from Home Depot route.  However, it was a pain to score (and, if you have OCD issues, you may flip out if your hand slips with that Exacto knife while making a line   ).  However, I wanted a huge battle map (as others have said, these sheets are 4 ft x 8 ft). If you're curious, click on my Flickr photos link to see pics of it (see sig).

One option I considered was these self-stick dry erase sheets:

http://www.mygowrite.com/images/products/AS1722Glarger.gif

Here is a link to page devote just one guy's experiments in various surfaces for a dry erase D&D mat.

http://rumkin.com/reference/whiteboard/

Another useful link:

http://www.elephantstaircase.com/wiki/index.php?title=DIYDryEraseBoard


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 22, 2007)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> I'm really thinking that this board is the way to go, but my one concern is the dots.  Are they noticable from a couple feet away so that my players will be able to eyeball ranges and such about as well as with the fully gridded squares?




Sorry for the late response, and Thalmin already answered, but I'm in my office now with one on the wall 8 feet away and I can still make out the dots if I try. Otherwise they just fade into the background.


----------

